# Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote



## Zed (2. Februar 2015)

Moin ,

Ich brauche mal eure hilfe...................
Ich könnte recht günstig ein Örnvik CLX 485 bekommen. Doch leider finde ich zu diesem Boot keinerlei Information im I-net. Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Noch ein Problem ist die Konformitätserklärung vom Boot, die existiert leider nicht mehr , doch weiß ich das sich unser WSA ohne Konformitätserklärung gleich querstellt und ich das Boot nicht anmelden kann.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

DANKE


----------



## Andy007 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote*

Wenn das Boot angemeldet ist, dürfte die "Ummeldung" auch ohne Konformitätserklärung  kein Problem sein. 

*Daten*



Werft: Örnvik
Land: SE
Länge Rumpf: 4,85 m
Breite über Alles: 1,88 m
Gewicht: 228 kg
Leistung von 67 kw bis 89 kw
Bootstyp: Dingis und offene Sportboote
Rumpfart: Gleiter
Baumateria: lGFK


----------



## Zed (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote*

das Boot ist leider nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote*

Kannste es nicht einfach als Eigenbau anmelden?


----------



## Zed (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote*

das weiß ich nicht , geht das ?


----------



## Zed (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote*

Habe ja gehofft, dass ich die Werft im Internet finde, denn hätte ich sie wegen der Erklärung anschreiben können. Aber ich finde da nichts drüber. Was ich aber komisch finde, das sobald ich Örnvik bei Google eingebe er mir immer Quicksilver Boote anzeigt.


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote*

Solange die Maße stimmen....
Wenn Du später von der Entenpolizei mal drauf angesprochen wirst (was ich aber bezweifel), dann hast Du es schon als Eigenbau so gekauft.
Bei uns (Brandenburg) würde das so funktionieren.
Ich wusste von meinem Angelkahn den Hersteller nicht, als alten Eigenbau angemeldet und fertig.


----------



## Andy007 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Örnvik Boote*

Von wann ist denn das Boot. Normalerweise hat das Boot auch irgendwo (meist im Heckbereich) eine Plakette mit der CE. Ggf. mal ein Bild von machen. Den Besitzer auch ggf. mal fragen, wo der das mal gekauft hat.....


----------

